# Frontier 4x2 Winter Driving



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

I know it's just the start of summer, but I will be in the North a lot beginning in November, and wanted some early opinions on Frontier 2WD owners & how theirs handled heavy winter (ice & snow) conditions. Any recommendations would be great, for a head start!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

demob05 said:


> I know it's just the start of summer, but I will be in the North a lot beginning in November, and wanted some early opinions on Frontier 2WD owners & how theirs handled heavy winter (ice & snow) conditions. Any recommendations would be great, for a head start!


Five or six 40# bags of sand in the bed right over the axle always worked for me when I had my Ranger! If you have the UtiliTrack system that will probably make it a lot easier to secure them in the bed! Other than that, slow down and happy sledding!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

demob05 said:


> I know it's just the start of summer, but I will be in the North a lot beginning in November, and wanted some early opinions on Frontier 2WD owners & how theirs handled heavy winter (ice & snow) conditions. Any recommendations would be great, for a head start!


I guess that depends on how far North you're going. From FL to VA, you'll be fine. North of VA and things could be difficult. Her in VA, we just had couple of storms this past year with 1" or 2". I had just started driving my '04 and with new tires it wasn't really a problem on the loose snow or packed down stuff (there were quite a few accidents on 95 between Richmond & Petersburg that day and I did see a couple of pickups spinning in place). But with 2wd and without LSD, I don't expect great things from my Frontier in the snow. It'll be fine for the little bit we usually have here, but I expect I'll be staying home for our occasional 6"+ snows.


----------



## thezombi122 (May 6, 2005)

up here in canada with our mean winters I usually have a set of Winter tires, ( not to be confused with old fashioned Lug type Snow tires they used to sell. ) which give fantastic traction, then the obligatory 80 pound bag of sand


----------



## Frontman (May 7, 2005)

Been driving for 30 years, never owned a 4x4 and I've never been stuck or slid off the road. Even during our big snow we had back in 82, I was driving around in a 68 Mustang Fastback. Just have to know your limitations and be more careful. I've seen lots of 4 wheelrs being pulled from ditches, I think a lot of people are overconfident because they have 4 wheel drive, but keep in mind that all vehicles stop the same.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Time as Arrived*

My post from July has come to fruition, and I'm expecting my first winter driving experience in my '05 XE Fronter (4x2). Any recommended snow tires?? The truck will mostly be in the Balt., MD to Northern VA area the entire time, so I'm hoping just a good set of snows should do it & really No need for sanbags in the bed??


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

demob05 said:


> My post from July has come to fruition, and I'm expecting my first winter driving experience in my '05 XE Fronter (4x2). Any recommended snow tires?? The truck will mostly be in the Balt., MD to Northern VA area the entire time, so I'm hoping just a good set of snows should do it & really No need for sanbags in the bed??


if you have the VQ40, i'd recommend some added weight over the rear axle. the tail flew out on me coming around a turn while getting on the freeway last saturday on newly wet roads after a long dryspell.


----------



## WoW (Jan 2, 2006)

I havent done much driving in ice or snow. We got some ice down here a few weeks back though. My '01 Nissan Frontier XE Dessert Runner 2WD did fine on icy roads. The thing to do is go slower, make wider, more gentle turns where possable and dont brake hard. Keep in mind that with one rear wheel drive the vehicle is being pushed. This means you can push your vehicle into a spin. Slow down by letting off on the gas, turn with the spin, gently straighten out. Worked for me.

My father in law who drives in ice and snow all the time swears by the added weight over the rear axle trick.


----------



## John Kr (Nov 7, 2005)

WoW said:


> I havent done much driving in ice or snow. We got some ice down here a few weeks back though. My '01 Nissan Frontier XE Dessert Runner 2WD did fine on icy roads. The thing to do is go slower, make wider, more gentle turns where possable and dont brake hard. Keep in mind that with one rear wheel drive the vehicle is being pushed. This means you can push your vehicle into a spin. Slow down by letting off on the gas, turn with the spin, gently straighten out. Worked for me.
> 
> My father in law who drives in ice and snow all the time swears by the added weight over the rear axle trick.


…. and use stud winter tire.

My tire:


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

Coming from mostly a temperate climate background, don't know much about winter tires.. what exactly is and are the features of a studded winter tire??


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Coming from mostly a temperate climate background, don't know much about winter tires.. what exactly is and are the features of a studded winter tire??


You should check with the state's DMV to make sure tire chains and / or studdable tires are legal.


----------

